# H: Custom build cities of death board. W:£££



## metal (Jun 10, 2013)

i am looking to sell my custom built cities of death table

custom made cities of death modual board 6ft x 4ft made from hard wearing foamboard. (1" thick)
12 custom made buildings (painted and based)
1 custom made temple ruin (painted and based)
[the board comes in 6 2ft x 2ft squares for easy storage]

when sending the item will be shipped in 3 large boxes 1 for the board and 2 for the buildings

it also includes:
GW moonscape set
GW battlefield accessories set
GW barrakades set
Pegesus large oil drum sceanery set


please note, the sale does not include the minitures shown in the pictures. 

Selling for £250 + P&P of £25 (if needed) will be added to the price. 

The shipping cost is for a courier (however free to pick up is fine)
payment through paypal or cash on collection. (will invoice agreed price via paypal and give tracking number, to give you buyer protection)

Only £250!













































Thanks for you time
Metal


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

That is incredible.

If I could I would buy it right now but you'll have to settle with some rep right now


----------



## metal (Jun 10, 2013)

Romero's Own said:


> That is incredible.
> 
> If I could I would buy it right now but you'll have to settle with some rep right now


thanks mate  glad you like it.


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

That is awesome looking. Good job.


----------



## metal (Jun 10, 2013)

Item is also now on eBay, to give you extra protection for if your unsure of buying from the forum. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Warhammer...26?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item3cd2987296

However, should you wish, I will still sell through here and cancel the eBay auction. 

UK bidders and buyers only please


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

that is a courteous looking broad i would get it but. 
1 i only have a board 
2 as with most i like i dont had the money. 

edit: oh and plus rep


----------



## metal (Jun 10, 2013)

Just added two ruined 6"x6" modual terrain peices


----------



## metal (Jun 10, 2013)

Updated the advert. Item is now selling for £250! Bargain!


----------



## metal (Jun 10, 2013)

item sold


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That was a gorgeous table, were I not across the pond I may have considered it. Glad you found it a home!


----------

